# Unique dp/dr



## LoserBoy (May 7, 2012)

Ok I think I got this shit. The first time I smoked weed was about last year around may but I remember I didn't feel nothing at all and I took like 4 hits...a couple months later around November I decided to smoke again with my friends hoping I would feel high..so after my 4th hit I started to feel weird not high and I couldn't see. All I could see was red and blue dots and could see the outline of my friends body, I could barely hear my friends telling me if I was ok. I thought i was going to die. after a minute of drinking water my vision and hearing slowly came back and I felt high. So couple weeks later same thing happened when I smoked weed and it happened again a couple weeks later...But this only happens if I go for a least a month without smoking.I want to know why this happened. Was it because I was holding in my hit for too long? Was it because I wasnt getting enough oxygen to my brain, or was the weed laced or do
Something?...any ways I decided to smoke some more with a bong and got a scary anxiety attack. I was thinking about how the illuminati runs in this word...so I went to sleep and when I woke up from the anxiety attack I felt completely normal in reality...(btw I got another anxiety attack a couple months before from a pot brownie)..I decided to quit but the next day I started to feel like Im in a dream and it's been 2 months I've been like this...fortunately the dreamy feeling has kind of went away...but there still a problem. I feel neutral, like I don't feel any emotions and euphoria at 
all. Is there something wrong in my brain that's messed up?
Anyways I would like to know if the "losing my vision and seeing only red and blue dots, barely being able to hear" What was that?cause of my dp/dr or was it the moment when I was in that state I thought I was gonna die or was it the anxiety attack about thinking about the illuminati?btw I smoked some weed like a week ago and I felt a little high like more in a dreamy state but I didn't feel happy at all but my imagination still expanded and I didn't get a anxiety attack...the next morning when I woke up I was back in my dp/dr state but it did not get worse..I just can't feel any emotions...please reply I need help...and sorry if this post was kinda sloppy I just wanted to post..p.s I haven't seen the doctor and no one on my family knows I got this...


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

LoserBoy said:


> Ok I think I got this shit. The first time I smoked weed was about last year around may but I remember I didn't feel nothing at all and I took like 4 hits...a couple months later around November I decided to smoke again with my friends hoping I would feel high..so after my 4th hit I started to feel weird not high and I couldn't see. All I could see was red and blue dots and could see the outline of my friends body, I could barely hear my friends telling me if I was ok. I thought i was going to die. after a minute of drinking water my vision and hearing slowly came back and I felt high. So couple weeks later same thing happened when I smoked weed and it happened again a couple weeks later...But this only happens if I go for a least a month without smoking.I want to know why this happened. Was it because I was holding in my hit for too long? Was it because I wasnt getting enough oxygen to my brain, or was the weed laced or do
> Something?...any ways I decided to smoke some more with a bong and got a scary anxiety attack. I was thinking about how the illuminati runs in this word...so I went to sleep and when I woke up from the anxiety attack I felt completely normal in reality...(btw I got another anxiety attack a couple months before from a pot brownie)..I decided to quit but the next day I started to feel like Im in a dream and it's been 2 months I've been like this...fortunately the dreamy feeling has kind of went away...but there still a problem. I feel neutral, like I don't feel any emotions and euphoria at
> all. Is there something wrong in my brain that's messed up?
> Anyways I would like to know if the "losing my vision and seeing only red and blue dots, barely being able to hear" What was that?cause of my dp/dr or was it the moment when I was in that state I thought I was gonna die or was it the anxiety attack about thinking about the illuminati?btw I smoked some weed like a week ago and I felt a little high like more in a dreamy state but I didn't feel happy at all but my imagination still expanded and I didn't get a anxiety attack...the next morning when I woke up I was back in my dp/dr state but it did not get worse..I just can't feel any emotions...please reply I need help...and sorry if this post was kinda sloppy I just wanted to post..p.s I haven't seen the doctor and no one on my family knows I got this...


I can totally relate to the lack of emotions, ''cant feel euphoria'' description you have written about. It's like you look at a beautiful scenery and there's so much to take in...you know you should feel excited, exhilarated, happy...but you can't. I feel you man.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

double post.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I can totally relate to the lack of emotions, ''cant feel euphoria'' description you have written about. It's like you look at a beautiful scenery and there's so much to take in...you know you should feel excited, exhilarated, happy...but you can't. I feel you man.


You describe exactly what I go through 24/7 for 2 years now. Its awfully depressing







.


----------

